# nicknames



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

What are some of the nicknames you've either been given or you've given to your guys?

My first nickname was Texas, due to my middle name. Then it was Professor, when I went to college - then it was Director after I graduated. 

Names i've given my guys:

Squiddy - the clueless helper

Moses - the old guy who kept letting his beard grow long and grey

Fonz - for one of my helpers who just loved to imitate that guy "heyyyyyy"

Lets hear some nicknames :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Boss


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dog Face
Cause his face look like a Dog.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

In a tract community I was painting. There was this lady h.o. that flirt with al the labors. We called her Butterface


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

With a first name like Wolfgang what do you think?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> With a first name like Wolfgang what do you think?


Was it wolf? wolfie? Or are you dog face? :jester:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

We started calling a guy who had had a Vasectomy - Jaffa. As in Jaffa Oranges which are ''Seedless''... Think about it!!!

Another guy we called ''Ace'' because he used to 'bounce' everything with one coat of paint. He thought he was good at bouncing :no:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

We had a guy we called Pillowhead, cause he always had that just-out-of-bed, rumpled clothes (even wore PJ's to work from time to time) and messed up hair look. 

And another guy we called Maxican, a guy whose name was Max who was actually of Far Eastern descent, and had dark skin and a black mustache. Not too PC I know, be he got a kick out of it, as did everyone else.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Meat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Potatoes


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

hahaha...

One of my employees called me once Dirty Sanchez (cause I'm mexican) or they still call me Caramel Face.
A contractor still call me Tortilla or chihuahua. lol

I have one very tall employee, 6'4" he is Big Bird

Another employee is very fit and muscle kind of guy, he called himself GI-Joe and he loves it.

I have a native canadian employee: he is tomahawk 

A true red neck that works for me that talk, talk, talk, talk all day long and always talk about the same story over and over again, we haven't figured out how to call him yet, any suggestions?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been called the following:
Ballpark: when i tilt my shaved head back, it forms an area of skin that resembles a pack of Ball Park hot dogs.
Showtime: I tend to exaggerate to my wife about my volleyball exploits....she in turn waaaaay overexaggerated this to my teammates....who in turn started to call me "showtime" for my on-court "dominance."
Chalk: I am fair-skinned, and this was given to me in high school by upperclassmen when i took my shirt off in baseball practice due to the heat. they didn't take their shirts off cuz they were out of f'in shape!
Powder; stupid f'in movie and my fair skin and shaved head!
College Boy: my uncle gave that name to me and three of my friends while we were in college...simple yet effective. my friends nor my uncle paint anymore....but i do....
Ready-reference: a customer gave this name to my uncle; he had an answer for everything, no matter if he knew the answer or not. if he didn't have an answer, he'd make something up; i swear, one time i walked around the corner, and he was telling a customer about the space-age polymers that was in sw's duration exterior. no name has ever been more fitting.
the sausage king of chicago: oh, wait that was ferris bueller's day off.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Patches : guy with some weird hairloss thing going on. 
Soccer ball : Same guy
Wookie : guy with alot of body hair
Unicorn : guy with receding hairline, but had this one little tuft of hair in the front
Daisey Duke : Guy who wore very short cutoffs
Lazy Leroy : his name was Leroy and he was lazy
Sleepy Jesus : Lazy Leroys cousin who was also lazy and named Jesus
Dutch Boy : Guy with a Amish style haircut
Snot Rag : Guy with a sinus problem
40 : guy who told us he was 40 and shouldnt be forced to carry 5's of paint in the house
60 : guy who was older then 40 and thought he should only paint the low stuff
Stain Kicker : worked for a builder, once kicked over a gallon of stain, then walked across the white carpet, then took off his shoes and hid them when the builder asked who did it and began to check shoes.
Hamburger Buns : fat trim carpenter who alway had his crack out, very pimply .....
Skinny Boy : just a skinny kid
Skinny Boy's Brother : Skinny Boys twin brother, they were identical twins and we never knew who was who
Flaco : very fat mexican guy, flaco means skinny in spanish
Marsha Brady : Guy with long hair who brushed it constantly


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

_"Jay is the Shiite"_, not really a nickname, but something that's been exclaimed the world over for number of years.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

The only name I know of being called at work was when I worked for my old boss. His secretary was flirting with me and told me I looked like Justin Timberlake. So after work me and my buddy from work are at my house and I tell my wife what she had said. 
"More like Joe Dirt" was my wifes reply. So thanks to my buddy I was called Timberdirt for awhile.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

How the hell does a blind woman do secretarial work?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Jay do I know you?


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

...but you want to, just like the rest of the world. :yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you have a spread sheet ready for all the applicants??? :laughing:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol: :thumbsup: glad to finally know who the guy in the mask was/is... now get back to the yardwork!


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Too funny...I just came in for a second to check emails from working out in the yard.


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

And I don't wanna hear any "yardboy" shiite either...:no:


----------

